# iPad Air 2 et icloud



## MnicoT (17 Août 2015)

bonsoir, je ne peux pas aller sur le site iCloud.com depuis mon iPad je ne peux le faire que depuis mon iMac de bureau - est ce normal ?


----------



## aurique (18 Août 2015)

Bonjour, 

Oui , c'est normal. Sur les iBidules (iPhone, iPad ..) il faut passer par des apps pour faire la même chose .


----------



## MnicoT (18 Août 2015)

ce qui veut dire que contrairement aux autres "clouds" (cloud orange, google drive....) je ne peux accèder à mes docs placés dans le cloud si je n'ai pas accès à un ordinateur ?


----------



## aurique (18 Août 2015)

Si, tu peux mais en passant par des apps comme Goodreader, Documents 5 ....


----------



## lineakd (18 Août 2015)

@MnicoT, et bientôt avec l'app iCloud qui devrait arriver avec iOS 9.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Août 2015)

Les docs places sur iCloud sont sensées avoir été créés par des applications IOS... Du coup ta question n'es pas de sens...


----------



## MnicoT (21 Septembre 2015)

quel est le rapport entre cette réponse et ma question ?!?!?


----------



## lineakd (21 Septembre 2015)

@Moumou92, au contraire... Regarde ce qu'on peut faire avec les pièces jointes reçues avec l'app mail sous ios 9.


----------

